
Show HN: Take control of your time, increase your productivity - camidealweek
https://idealweek.net?ver=1.0
======
bernardhalas
Very nice UI. It seems your product is already fairly complex and offers a
decent set of features.

Usually I track items in the kanban boards, in the excel spreadsheets and in
my notepad. For me as a visitor and potential client it's not clear what's the
extra value your tool could provide me with compared to my old tools and
habits.

BTW, if you'd like to get more free UX feedback, please feel free to visit our
UX community platform at
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)

